# Don Gabriel cigars



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

anyone ever smoke one of these? if so how are they ?thanx


----------



## Kayak_Rat (Nov 28, 2005)

I had two and really didnt care for them. It has been a year ro so ago, so they may have totally changed.


----------



## The Rodster (Jan 1, 2000)

I have bought both the robusto and corona and have also received a few free ones. I would describe these as the type of cigar you smoke with a beer in a bar (if anyone is still allowed to smoke in a bar!). 

Not bad but not great - would not have them after a dinner or special occasion. 

Good value though!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

They suck. And i'm not kidding. The quality was sub par at best.


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

:tpd: The couple I've smoked, I have to agree. Often hear them referred to as Dung Gabriels if that helps at all.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

carbonbased_al said:


> They suck. And i'm not kidding. The quality was sub par at best.


I have to agree.....I have a few left and they are nothing better than golf course smokes.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Wow, interesting, because they look great and sound awesome. Good to know.


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

mosesbotbol said:


> Wow, interesting, because they look great and sound awesome. Good to know.


:tpd:AGREED


----------



## El Gato (Apr 2, 2003)

If you do a google search you will come up with the company that sells them,
somewhere in Portugal.
If I remember correctly they are not 100% Cuban tobacco, but blended from several nations including Cuba. I apologize if I'm wrong, I'm too lazy to search for the site myself.
Many of my friends bring back cigars from Portugal, I've never seen them bring any of these home. (If that means anything.)


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

mosesbotbol said:


> Wow, interesting, because they look great and sound awesome. Good to know.


Trust me they don't look great. What the vendor fails to tell you is that he uses sub par, fugly CT shade leaf to wrap them. Not like it mattered much, they were 100% bad, from filler to wrapper lol. These are no bargain considering you can get real havanas of much better quality cheaper.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

carbonbased_al said:


> Trust me they don't look great. What the vendor fails to tell you is that he uses sub par, fugly CT shade leaf to wrap them. Not like it mattered much, they were 100% bad, from filler to wrapper lol. These are no bargain considering you can get real havanas of much better quality cheaper.


... but they were rolled by level 40 Master rollers


----------



## DriftyGypsy (May 24, 2006)

mosesbotbol said:


> Wow, interesting, because they look great and sound awesome. Good to know.


Proper marketing can make anything sound awesome.


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

save your money...not worth it. I heard it's real cuban filler, but Honduran or something wrappers. I know it's not 100% cuban tobacco in any case.

and Ronnie, I thought he used lv 100 rollers, has he been cutting back on costs?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

How are they? Vile... disgusting... shit.

Don't buy any reg production from him either, IMO...


----------



## Tristan (Jul 11, 2006)

I saw these, but for the price range couldn't pull the trigger. From the comments here I never will. :2


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

bonggoy said:


> ... but they were rolled by level 40 Master rollers


:r:r


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Actually, the new Don Gabriel Lusitanos is a decent smoke. And the Robustos have improved with a new blend. You guys are just too much into the Habanos world... 

not a top notch smoke i agree, but enjoyable never the less...

buy some, try some...


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Don't waste your time.

Several years ago I rolled the dice and scored cigars that clearly *were not* what was advertised. Lets just leave it at that.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

novasurf said:


> Don't waste your time.
> 
> *Several years ago* I rolled the dice and scored cigars that clearly were not what was advertised. Lets just leave it at that.


well, there is you problem...

and i think it is a matter of taste really... When i smoked some of the robustos a year back, i was not impressed, but with the just released Lusitanos, they are going to the right direction...

cheers,


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

eriksson20 said:


> well, there is you problem...
> 
> and i think it is a matter of taste really... When i smoked some of the robustos a year back, i was not impressed, but with the just released Lusitanos, they are *going to the right direction*...
> 
> cheers,


Your posts about the Lusitanos reminds me of ResIpsa talking about that girlfriend in Canada that none of us have ever met. "No really, guys; Her name is Alberta and she lives in Vancouver. She's awesome -- not like all those other girls." :bn

Seriously, though....

I don't know about all of you; but if I'm going to spend almost $150 on a box of cigars, I'm getting something that's *good*, not merely "going to [sic] the right direction."

:2


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

The Professor said:


> ...that girlfriend in Canada that none of us have ever met. "No really, guys; Her name is Alberta and she lives in Vancouver. She's awesome -- not like all those other girls."


Woooo-hooooooo!










As far as the DG smokes, I have only tried the salmones and while it wasn't a dog rocket, it was WAAAAAAAAAAY too big of a cigar for my PC/corona-smokin' ass.

Other people have already said it in this thread though, there's better smokes at better prices out there.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

The Professor said:


> Your posts about the Lusitanos reminds me of ResIpsa talking about that girlfriend in Canada that none of us have ever met. "No really, guys; Her name is Alberta and she lives in Vancouver. She's awesome -- not like all those other girls." :bn
> 
> Seriously, though....
> 
> ...


i do agree... i would not go for a box of these, but maybe some singles to try out and make your own judgement rather than not... and hey... i am open for every cigar as i do reviews on my blog anyway...

cheers,


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Your posts about the Lusitanos reminds me of ResIpsa talking about that girlfriend in Canada that none of us have ever met. "No really, guys; Her name is Alberta and she lives in Vancouver. She's awesome -- not like all those other girls." :bn
> 
> Seriously, though....
> 
> ...


me and her last weekend.....happy now??:r


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

ResIpsa said:


> me and her last weekend.....happy now??:r


 :r:r:r!


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

pnutbutrsangwich said:


> Don't buy any reg production from him either, IMO...


Wow again, more good information to know. Not that I need another source, nor are his prices/box codes worth a redistribution of monthly cigar funds...


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> well, there is you problem...
> 
> and i think it is a matter of taste really... When i smoked some of the robustos a year back, i was not impressed, but with the just released Lusitanos, they are going to the right direction...


To be clear, we're not talking about his custom rolled line. I purchased something else that was clearly NOT what was advertised.

And before you put a shiny gold foil for a link to DG cigars on your blogspot, you may want to do a little research. There are many folks in the internet cigar community that have questioned his credibility.

And as a promoter of DG, that is your problem.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

novasurf said:


> To be clear, we're not talking about his custom rolled line. I purchased something else that was clearly NOT what was advertised.
> 
> And before you put a shiny gold foil for a link to DG cigars on your blogspot, you may want to do a little research. There are many folks in the internet cigar community that have questioned his credibility.
> 
> And as a promoter of DG, that is your problem.


point taken,

I never had any problems with Gabriel or his products...

but i am glad to hear other peoples opinions and if i am proved wrong, then of course there are measures to be considered...


----------



## DBall (Jun 4, 2007)

novasurf said:


> And before you put a shiny gold foil for a link to DG cigars on your blogspot, you may want to do a little research. There are many folks in the internet cigar community that have questioned his credibility.
> 
> And as a promoter of DG, that is your problem.


:tpd: I know of what you reference and agree that some deeper investigation is warranted.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

Gabriel just happens to be a supporter of the pages. He does not have a say in anything related to it...

If someone has some experience of "malpractice" i can easily reconsider and continue my blogging without his support

thanks in advance!

cheers,


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

som PMs sent...


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

The Professor said:


> Your posts about the Lusitanos reminds me of ResIpsa talking about that girlfriend in Canada that none of us have ever met. "No really, guys; Her name is Alberta and she lives in Vancouver. She's awesome -- not like all those other girls." :bn


:r Sprite a'most thru the nose. That's funny stuff right thar.

Gabriel has misrepresented his product at times and didn't attempt to correct it when the opportunity presented itself. If he's mended his ways, more power to him. He won't get the opportunity again with a lot of folks.


----------



## Funnymantrip (Oct 28, 2004)

I am a bit confused. I thought that no tobacco was exported from Cuba to be put into any cigars? Then in an ECCJ a few months back they showed Dutch dry cigars with Cuban filler and now this thread with Cuban filler and other wrappers. 

I have read a few articles talking about the end of the embargo where current production cigars get to use Cuban tobacco in the blend making some really fantastic cigars. 

If they could get the tobacco now and last time I checked the cigars were made outside the US, why don't they do it currently and just not market them to the US.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I've had a couple of his custom rolls that weren't that bad. I've also had a couple that got pitched before the halfway point--on the golf course, even. Overall, I'm not a fan.

--

As far as Cuban filler being exported: it does happen.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Funnymantrip said:


> I am a bit confused. I thought that no tobacco was exported from Cuba to be put into any cigars?
> 
> If they could get the tobacco now and last time I checked the cigars were made outside the US, why don't they do it currently and just not market them to the US.


I have Dutch cigars blended with Cuban tobacco from Hajenius www.hajenius.com

Have also had German cigars blended with Cuban tobacco, but that was like a decade ago and can't remember their name.

Nothing new about blending cigars with Cuban tobacco...


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

Just to sum up:

DG is a scammer and a notorious spammer. Somehow he became a sponsor of an internet forum and thus gained some unwarranted and undeserved "credibility". That was lost when it became abundantly clear that his house rolled cigars really really sucked (something that many people had been saying a for a long time) and that his "regular production" stuff was questionable in authenticity. Not to mention his practice of releasing private financial information about customers in public forums when his actions or the quality of his house cigars were questioned by them. Unfortunately, some guys got taken for more than a few bucks.

Avoid this guy completely.


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

this feedback coming from many BOTLs here, i have decided to let my blog run without Gabriels support. I have never had a problem with him and i like his lusitanos cigars, but this much negeative feelings around, i really do not want that connected to my blog. 

thank you all for your honest opinions!

cheers, 

Mikko


----------



## tandblov (Jun 9, 2005)

eriksson20 said:


> this feedback coming from many BOTLs here, i have decided to let my blog run without Gabriels support. I have never had a problem with him and i like his lusitanos cigars, but this much negeative feelings around, i really do not want that connected to my blog.
> 
> thank you all for your honest opinions!
> 
> ...


While my post was not intended in anyway as a critique of you or your blog, I just wanted to say: "Good Move!"


----------



## eriksson20 (May 2, 2007)

tandblov said:


> While my post was not intended in anyway as a critique of you or your blog, I just wanted to say: "Good Move!"


i have come to that conclusion too, yes.


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

> I just wanted to say: "Good Move!"


Agreed.


----------

